
Why supercars are doing away with windshields - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-supercars-are-doing-away-with-windshields-11584126355
======
ineedasername
Some downsides, though it also states at 60mph speed helped increase the air
bubble and speech was fine:

 _> What about bugs? I asked. Will they be deflected too? “It depends on the
mass of the bug,”_

 _> What about stones thrown up by trucks?_

 _> Overtalk…inaudible…. _

_> In any event, McLaren expects all occupants will be wearing helmets on
piste and will only engage the AAMS bareheaded at moderate speeds._

~~~
cachvico
Not sure what constitutes a moderate speed of rocks in the face.

~~~
kohtatsu
Natural selection, etc.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/eXHrF](https://archive.is/eXHrF)

------
zw123456
When I saw the headline the first thing I imagined was that the cockpit was
completely sealed up and completely flat and the forward and rear view would
be on a display so the driver would lay flat to reduce the drag. Sort of like
the various SST designs.

------
smitty1e
It's all fun and games until one ends up inverted.

I guess this is like a convertible in that sense.

